# Sexing Rabbits



## CCourson05 (Nov 9, 2011)

So I have decided to put together a small tutorial on what each sex looks like. I conglomerated the best pictures I could find on google and more pics are welcome!! 

So this picture shows what we are looking for as a basis...






This picture is a detailed and labeled picture of a female doe. 





This picture is just another picture of what a doe might look like. 





And finally, this is the male. 






I might go back and do younger ages too, since they look different.
I did this so that BYH had this resource. That way we didn't have to go elsewhere to find out. It could have been here, but I couldn't find it so....


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 10, 2011)

Checkhere for some good pics of sexing young rabbits.

Shannon


----------

